# Any Aussie V8 Falcon fans in da house?



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all, been a bit busy of late with a few other projects and doing a bit to update my website, but now back to rustling up a few new slot car castings, i've had a few customers requesting this one, i hope you enjoy this Aussie Ford Falcon V8 and yes, the Vodafone car is a cheat, i have no decals for this car yet so i used the diecast original for this photo shoot, this fits a thunderjet chassis with a divorced/seperate front alxe, more new stuff coming soon,



























































resin shown is #1 out of the mould so a little rough, has 2 different settings for ride height, if using the vac formed glass its best cut into 3 pieces to get a nice fit as the original had "flush fit" glass and its difficult to reproduce by vac forming, (also resin cast window included) its available right now, £9.99 GBP body only, £16.99 with aluminium wheels 20% off to all hobbytalk users, 

check your mail box Mr Lewis!!!

thanks for looking and take it easy all

tony

www.custom-fx.info


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice looking car.:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Woooooooohoooooooo!!! Awesome Tony!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Somehow I knew KD would be all over that!!! Great looking car Tony, road racers will love it!!! I'd rather see the drag strip version  I'm jus sayn...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm a V8 race fan now thanks to KIWI...go, go, go the FORDS!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Somehow I knew KD would be all over that!!! Great looking car Tony, road racers will love it!!! I'd rather see the drag strip version  I'm jus sayn...RM


Hey Hill,

It's a 4 door so it would be good for making a TAXI or Police car out of it too!

This should be a good one for the V8 race fans!! Great casting 706hemi...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Jasper Powered TAXI?...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This old house...*

Just a Dubble-R OFD-Built oldster here Tony. I really like this new one of yours though... nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

very nice as with all your work.


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the coments guys, sweet old school #29 tjd, wicked tube clip dave, those guys aint right in the head! challenge accepted Mr RM!! i got something in the pipeline i think you gonna like, keep em' peeled!! Take it easy, Tony


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Something like this Randy? Down under Pro Stock!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

There ya go!!! dat's what I'm talking about!!! That is ProBad!!! RM


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey I love that . Now just sale me some please. fordcowboy


----------

